

Ask HN: How do I find other work from home hackers like me? - keithwarren

I have been a stay at home hacker for 9 years now and while it certainly has benefits, one of the biggest drawbacks is that there are no people I can simply walk over and talk to about my work. Is there a site that will help me find other people who do what I do (other than HN)
======
LeBlanc
Depending on your location, there may be institutions similar to Dogpatch Labs
or Hacker Dojo. These are places where hackers can get cheap temporary 1-2
person spaces to work. I don't know of any outside of the bay area though.

I think a 'find other hackers site' is a great idea. Given that you are a
hacker yourself, why don't you make a site like this? If it was well made, I
would use it.

~~~
keithwarren
There are several physical locations where you can get office space of that
sort but I am looking for something online.

I would really like there to already be something out there, it seems those
things that are close tend to trend more to the Q&A genre like Stackoverflow
and Quora (lots of money in this area right now it seems) but what I imagine
is really more about creating connections. Closer to eHarmony than
Stackoverflow. If something isnt out there I may try to throw something
together if I can figure out how to monetize it, I picked up
thenextcubeover.com just because it was the first thing that came to mind.

------
computerslol
I'd love to see this.

I am a corporate developer. I'm in my tenth year in the industry, and work so
much that all I have a passion for anymore is programming, frameworks,
algorithms and hardware. It would be great to find other people to hang out
with that love the same thing (instead of trying to relate to people that
don't). Every time I try to make new friends I feel like the world's most
boring alien. Hanging out with work friends is kinda awkward. I used to be
able to relate to people on video games and movies, but I don't have time for
those anymore :(.

I imagine there are a lot of us, we should have a way to find each other.

I would imagine the biggest challenge something like this would have is
keeping the recruiters out.

------
kadavy
Depending on where you live, there may be a Jelly: <http://workatjelly.com>
which is a bunch of work-from-home-ers who get together to cowork in coffee
shops.

I live in Chicago, and ours is _the best Jelly_. Beyond words awesome. We meet
twice a week and I get/give great advice: <http://jellychicago.com>

------
b14ck
I'm in the same situation as you (although I've only been working at home for
~6 months so far). Feel free to send me an AIM: comradeb14ck

